# Jobs werden nicht abgearbeitet 3.0.1.4



## sirrus (6. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

leider habe ich nach dem Update auf 3.1.0.4 nun ein Problem. Ich konnte noch einen neuen Kunden anlegen und komplett mit E-Mail und allem konfigurieren. Dann habe ich noch einen neuen Benutzer angelegt und versucht eine Domain anzulegen. Hier komme ich nicht mehr weiter. Es ist ein Eintrag in der Jobwarteschlange... Fehler sehe ich keinen (wo kann ich danach suchen? - im ISPCronlog ist kein Fehler und auch nicht im Systemlog)

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2009)

Schau mal ins system log, da muss ein Fehler stehen, wenn der Job nicht abgearbeitet wird.


----------



## sirrus (6. Sep. 2009)

Ich hab es nun gelöst, es hing der server.php Task nach dem beenden und entfernen der Lock Datei ging es wieder.

Warum der Task hing ist mir unklar - es war sogar noch vor dem Backup - sprich der Server hatte kaum Last. Ausserdem ist es ein QuadCore mit HT - also 8 CPU's... wenn das nicht reicht, dann weis ich auch nicht mehr weiter...

Hab mir für das "bereinigen" ein Skript erstellt:


```
#!/bin/sh
echo "Dies ist ein wirklich harter Fix, wenn die Jobqueue länger nicht abgearbeitet wird."
echo ""
echo "Willst du das wirklich? (j/n)"
read cont
if [ ! "$cont" = "j" ]; then
        exit;
fi

echo "Töte Prozesse"
for pid in `ps ax|grep /usr/local/ispconfig/server|awk '{print $1}'`
{
        echo "Töte $pid"
        kill $pid
}
echo "Entferne lock"
rm -f /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
```


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2009)

Schau bitte mal ins system log im Monitor und / oder schalte mal das debugging ein.

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-enable-debugging-in-ispconfig-3/


----------



## sirrus (7. Sep. 2009)

Mach ich - im Moment läufts wieder.


----------

